# dvd player or dvd problem - freezing



## unregistered5595 (Mar 3, 2003)

I need to figure out if the problem--the dvd movies (about 2% of them) will freeze during play--is because of one of the following:

1. The previously good dvd is now worn out.
2. The dvd player is wearing them out.
3. The dvd player is going bad (although less than a year old).

Troubleshooting--I still need to test the now 'bad' dvd's on another dvd player to find out if they are consistently bad or if this only happens on the first dvd player.
This is a time consuming process--it may take ~2 hours per tape, where I have to pay attention to the dvd and I just haven't had the time to do that yet.

Questions:

Q1. Are dvd's like hard drives or more like CD's or are they an animal of their own?
Q2. Does leaving the DVD running after it is over (sitting at the main menu screen) for hours contributing to wearing it out (becoming a bad dvd)?

I don't know if we have anyone here that knows dvd's, I welcome advice. I also welcome web resources--a link to a place. Please note, I'm a novice when it comes to dvd's.


----------



## Lynx (Feb 25, 2012)

Clean DVD's with glass cleaner. Fingerprints will be a major trouble.
toothpaste will help remove small scratches. 

Clean the player with one of the DVD/CD cleaner.

Hold each trouble DVD between a light and you and look for any spots where you can see through. throw the bad ones away.

Makes sure DVD is flat.

Good Luck, James AKA Lynx


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

Short answer - probably a bad player. They make 'em cheap.
Q1: more like CDs but much more densely packed and higher RPM.
Q2: yes. Lasers have limited lifes, bearings can wear out, etc.

Long answer - go here:
http://www.videohelp.com/


----------



## unregistered5595 (Mar 3, 2003)

Lynx said:


> Clean DVD's with glass cleaner. Fingerprints will be a major trouble.
> toothpaste will help remove small scratches.
> 
> Clean the player with one of the DVD/CD cleaner.
> ...


Thank you for your response. I will try your advice.
About the toothpaste advice. Typically, these dvds are handled from the edge and the middle hole, we are very careful and replace them in cases immediately after using them. There may be scratches though--I just haven't inspected them. 
How do you use the toothpaste--I'm assuming you don't use an abrasive (baking soda) toothpaste. How do you apply it, what do you rub it with, to what extent? Thank you.


----------



## unregistered5595 (Mar 3, 2003)

Harry Chickpea said:


> Short answer - probably a bad player. They make 'em cheap.
> Q1: more like CDs but much more densely packed and higher RPM.
> Q2: yes. Lasers have limited lifes, bearings can wear out, etc.
> 
> ...


Harry, thank you.
Q1: makes sense.
Q2: I was thinking the same thing--though I can't understand why only the 2% 'bad' dvds are freezing while the rest are working just fine--so maybe it's not a bad laser?? I'm still not sure about this. I use this player for about 4-6 hours per day--whether I'm sleeping or not.

Thank you for the link too--interesting information--I have a lot to learn.


----------

